# Have we gone TOO far?



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

I know Europeans say Americans have a strange kind of obsessive taboo about anything sexual, but I really think this goes a bit too far.

On the other hand, I must admit, I get a real kick out of the fact that someone out there is making a living selling THESE prosthesis items for Cats & Dogs & large animals!

http://www.neuticles.com/index1.html

sheesh!
-Jane


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Dogs don't care if they are missing parts. These are for pure human satisfaction, to fulfill the needs of an insecure society.


----------



## taekwondodo (Dec 14, 2005)

"Whata country..."

(I love capitalism :usa


----------



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

Yep! one of the FAQ's was whether these could be used on humans!

My immediate thought was Yeah, I'll bet that IS asked FREQUENTLY, LOL!
Brings new meaning to "hung like a horse".


-J.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

That's pretty interesting. I agree it's for the owner personal satisfaction, animals probably don't care what they look like. But who knows? Maybe the little puppy is really happy to have two verses one....

I don't think it as far and odd as some of the things people are doing today with plastic surgery for personal asthetics. Calf implants, chest implants, buttocks, lipo, etc. etc. 

For cats, dogs, and animals, I think dressing them up in clothes is completely silly, and is perpetuated by Hollywood movie stars leading the fad on. Yet this surgical implant for pets tops the clothes thing. I guess the owners want the pets to have the "curves" to fit the clothes. 

-John N.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

People who provide a market for garbage like this need to spend some time in Ecuador, Ethiopia, or even certain parts of their own town. Everywhere there are decent people who are cold and hungry. They spend their time trying to find enough food to keep their kids from starving. Just surviving to the next day gives them plenty to do. Preocupation with the color of their new SUV or choosing the perfect size for their dog's new neuticles doesn't come up much.

Our view of reality needs some serious realignment. It's little wonder that a good part of the world regards the U.S. as a nation of spoiled brats. Quite often, they're right.

Don't get me started..........


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Back in my early years of college, I was a pre-vet student and I worked part time in an animal hospital. We had a woman bring in a tomcat one time and she wanted it neutered. Her husband apparently, was dead set against it. She eventually talked the vet into neutering it and substituting two small 'glass eyes' in the scrotum. The idea being the husband would never know what happened. I never did know if the husband found out or figured it out.


----------



## defdac (May 10, 2004)

If a dog is cryptorchid it should not be bred upon, and will be disqualified from contests.

I bet this operation would make such dogs able to reach champion status in contests and therefore also very attractive for breeding.

A good looking "falsified"/"transformed" cryptorchid Chihuahua reaching champion status thanks to "neuticles" will be able to make alot of money.

That can't be good.


----------



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

Ah, but the dog would not be ABLE to breed. I suspect it might be used for show purposes....... 

And yeah, GB - don't get me started, either! While I do find it amusing, it is admittedly also rather disturbing that someone makes a livlihood from this. Along the same lines, I'll see someone driving a Hummer and think to myself - they could have gotten a very safe, reliable and comfortable vehicle and donated the extra $10 grand to charity..........

Oh, and just so you folks don't think I go trolling around looking for this sort of think..... the only reason I found this was that it came up in a "Headlines" blurb on the Tonight Show. The sing-song name "neuticles" stuck in my head for some reason, so I googled it. *sigh*

So Bert - I'm fascinated that you've come across the predecessor to this! Wow, pretty clever/sneaky! 

-Jane


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Well how much different is it than the many other things people are doing for their pets now, funerals, clothing, pet psychiks, homeopathics for animals, manicures, pet psycologists... it all comes from people humanizing their pets, giving them human traits and emotions. For the rich, pampering their pet by spending ridiculous amounts of money for ridiculous things is just another form of a status symbol. I do not think it is limited to the United states, it is just our society has the money, means, and idle time to indulge their pet relationship. Many societies and ancient cultures have revered and indulged their pets with lavish things that were available to them in their time.

At least it doesn't run on batteries...


----------



## abnormalsanon (Jun 6, 2006)

Hey, if this encourages people to neuter their dogs, I'm all for it! I laughed when I first heard of these implants, but if it works for some insecure manly dog-owners, fine by me. In my opinion, if you're not showing your dog, it's time for the snip-snip. There are simply WAY too many animals out there in shelter and rescue.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

How much does this cost and how much do people sometimes spend on either Salt Water Tanks or other tanks? 

I don't and can't afford to spend a lot on this hobby, but it amazing to hear every day on tv what rich people do with their money. 

If EVERYONE that could afford to - gave the first 10% of their earnings to charity or churches or city missions - what an impact that would make!

After all, we were born where we were and how we were (hopefully healthy) and we had nothing to do with that. Common Grace. So out of thanks, you are right - we should all give back - out of thankfulness.


----------

